# 12 wks - feeling pressure on cervix, is this normal?



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi hope you can help

I'm 11w4d with twins and the last couple of days have felt a weird pressure on the cervix. I know lots of strange things do go on with pregnancy, so it's probably nothing, but should I contact my gp? My worry is that if I am unlucky enough to suffer from incompetent cervix, this pressure could cause problems. i would really welcome some advice. I have looked the www but found nothing.

many thanks
orla


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

It is probably weight of pregnancy and once the uterus lifts up over the pubic bone you will be more comfortable...this is usually around 12 weeks

Jan


----------

